# McCormick ambulance



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys! 
I just passed my mapping and written EMT test for McCormick and was asked to come back in about 2 weeks for orrientation.
Does anyone have any tips on what to expect? 
And does that mean I'm in the process of being hired already? 
Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DME107 (Jul 11, 2017)

Isaias Martinez Jr said:


> Hey guys!
> I just passed my mapping and written EMT test for McCormick and was asked to come back in about 2 weeks for orrientation.
> Does anyone have any tips on what to expect?
> And does that mean I'm in the process of being hired already?
> Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks!



you still have to go through lifting, patient assessment and meet/interview with lucas.

you are in the process but not hired.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 18, 2017)

How is the written exam with McCormick?


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Jul 18, 2017)

When I see your date to test??
Really really easy stuff man. I believe I only got about 2 wrong.


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Jul 18, 2017)

Is*** 
Sorry autocorrect


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 18, 2017)

Isaias Martinez Jr said:


> When I see your date to test??
> Really really easy stuff man. I believe I only got about 2 wrong.


I received an email from them today,haven't gotten an official date to test, they told me to email them as soon as I receive my emt state card in order to move forward with the process. 
What about your interview with Lucas? How was that? Anything to worry about? I need to study on that Thomas guide map because I seen people get quizzed on that too.


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Jul 18, 2017)

Ohh I see. I went in with all my certs and paperwork which took a couple weeks to a month to get. 
Yeah, it's a written and a map test and then they call you back for orrientation and an interview. 
Mine is next week. 

Nothing really too bad to worry about. Basic emt questions. If you did well in class and national you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 18, 2017)

Isaias Martinez Jr said:


> Ohh I see. I went in with all my certs and paperwork which took a couple weeks to a month to get.
> Yeah, it's a written and a map test and then they call you back for orrientation and an interview.
> Mine is next week.
> 
> Nothing really too bad to worry about. Basic emt questions. If you did well in class and national you have nothing to worry about.


Sounds pretty easy,did you buy a Thomas map book to help you out? If you did which book is best to help me out?


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Jul 18, 2017)

I bought the LA county and Orange County one, the orange one. 
That's the exact one they use as well.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 18, 2017)

Isaias Martinez Jr said:


> I bought the LA county and Orange County one, the orange one.
> That's the exact one they use as well.


Thanks man,hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Jul 18, 2017)

Likewise


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 11, 2017)

Did you get hired by McCormick already? They asked me to go in next Tuesday for testing and all that,pretty nervous on the written test,what do you think I should study on the most from the written test?


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Aug 11, 2017)

You haven't tested on anything yet? 
I got hired. I'm in training


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 11, 2017)

Nothing at all,I'm going in next Tuesday. What should I study the most on the written exam,any tips? I want to be ready for whatever questions I get asked. That's great,how is it so far?


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 11, 2017)

Congratulations btw!


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Aug 11, 2017)

It's good so far man, I study a lot so I just go based on my basics. Thanks 

Practice with the map test and basic emt questions like national.


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds good man,how was the written test man? Easy for you? Some people say it's super easy,I know it depends on the person though of what they know. And for the map test how do they test you on that? Do they just give you random addresses?


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Aug 11, 2017)

It was super easy. As for the map test, yeah they give you a handful of addresses. 
You're going to Hawthorne right?


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 11, 2017)

Alright sounds good man,I bought the Thomas guide and started using it,it's pretty easy for now.  But don't know what address they might throw at me. Do you get tested alone or with everyone in the same room?
I'm going to the one in Torrance dude.


----------



## wtferick (Aug 11, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> Alright sounds good man,I bought the Thomas guide and started using it,it's pretty easy for now.  But don't know what address they might throw at me. Do you get tested alone or with everyone in the same room?
> I'm going to the one in Torrance dude.


Idk what exactly they test you on in regards to mapping, but I would maybe study on routing to like a hospital/trauma center.


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 11, 2017)

Yeah I'm mapping out McCormick stations,then hospitals and also fire stations


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, have they said anything to you guys in the new hire process about the AMR buyout/merger?


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Just out of curiosity, have they said anything to you guys in the new hire process about the AMR buyout/merger?


Not at all,what have they said about it?


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Aug 15, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Just out of curiosity, have they said anything to you guys in the new hire process about the AMR buyout/merger?


Not at the moment. I saw what they had on the Facebook page and that's it. Talked about it to my friend who's been there for a while (FTO) and she mentioned a lot of what you said in another post.


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 16, 2017)

Passed my written and map test, going in next week for dummy drag and patient assessment. Any tips for patient assessment ? Thank you.


----------



## Isaias Martinez Jr (Aug 16, 2017)

Study everything and don't leave anything out. And hopefully you're strong lol 
Congrats!


----------



## Gustavo (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you man,really appreciate it.


----------



## TheComebacKid (Aug 23, 2017)

Isaias Martinez Jr said:


> Not at the moment. I saw what they had on the Facebook page and that's it. Talked about it to my friend who's been there for a while (FTO) and she mentioned a lot of what you said in another post.



Lol, they made a facebook page post and deleted it the same night after a massive amount of backlash.


----------



## COTY21 (Jun 17, 2018)

Isaias Martinez Jr said:


> You haven't tested on anything yet?
> I got hired. I'm in training


how do u like it so far? I interview and test on Wednesday


----------

